# New (Funny Looking) Betta!



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I spotted this little guy two weeks ago and wanted to get him. He just had the weirdest little face, and I loved it. I went back today while I was in the city, and very few betta's were left at the store, but he was still there. I only paid $1.50 for him, LOL. 

He's got a bulldog face. 8) I named him "T". Actually Tony, but T for short. It's from The Soprano's, LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1.50!?!?!?

I WANT! Can you get him to flare? He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, they called him a Dragon... something or another.

I'm setting him up in his new container tomorrow, and I'll take some better pics, and get him to flare as well.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is a dragon and he is very cute!!! Great deal on him.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Awwwwww! ^-^


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

For $1.50?! Dang that's more than a steal for that cute little guy!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He looks a lot like one i used to have! Gorgoues boy, and for only $1.50!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

too cute!! I like his nostrils! haha


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Where did you a fish for $1.50 and how did you get them to lower the price?


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

He is adorable!!! I just love his pouty little face, what a cutie.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Not just a dragon, but what looks like an orange dragon!! What's his tail type? I can't tell from the pictures!! I'm so jealous! What an absolute steal!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

wow he's soo gorgeous


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

secuono said:


> Where did you a fish for $1.50 and how did you get them to lower the price?


It's just a local small mom and pop pet store, and they're pretty cheaply priced on their fish.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I love his little face! 
I totally had to laugh out loud! XP
YOU NEED TO GET HIM TO FLARE!!!!! XD


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I absolutely positively love him!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He does have a cute little face. >u<


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

a dollar fifty for a dragon??!? that's awesome!
They're $20 and up where I live


----------

